# Pictures from the Expo in Pomona, CA



## Candy (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are the hybrid Sulcata and Leopard Tortoises.







The Ivory Sulcata's

http://i484.photobucket.com

Littlefoot-Cory's (Spikethebest) tortoise 

[IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00365-1.jpg

He's 75 lbs. Cory's friend told me






I tried to get a good picture of Josh and Cory, but they were busy. 








This is one male Sulcata and that's my husbands hand. This one was selling for $700.00. Not bad.






This is the other male Sulcata. This one was selling for $500.00. Not bad either.






This is Tyler Stewart's table. His wife Sarah was there also. They are a very nice couple.






This one's for Meg as I think she loves lizards.






And this one is of my husband. He thought it would be funny for the kids to see him in front of the Geico Lizard, after all we won a t-shirt and a beenie off of their table. 






I hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## TortieGal (Jan 9, 2010)

Really enjoyed the photo's! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 9, 2010)

The lizard in the photo looks like a nice black throat monitor! I do love them.


----------



## sammi (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww thanks for sharing! I wish I could've been there =[


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2010)

candy it was a pleasure meeting you today!


----------



## Candy (Jan 9, 2010)

This post didn't come up right away when I posted it. I think I should have posted it in the photos thread. Thanks whoever moved them for me.  It was very nice meeting you too Josh I'm so glad I got to meet you and Cory and Littlefoot.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, Candy, for taking your camera with you! I love Expo photos, it's a great way to see cool tortoises without being able to buy one.

Littlefoot is a big, handsome boy, no wonder Cory had to find a wheeled cart to transport him into the building. His shell is very nice, too, but those other $700/$500 Sulcatas were the smoothest I've seen. Was that one of Tyler's Bluebeast spokestortoises? He sure has the right recipe for NO pyramiding. 

Looked like Josh and Cory were busy all right...cashing in! Hope they made lots of money.  

Cool!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 9, 2010)

Candy, didn't you get something at the show? Something with a shell and goes with Dale?


----------



## Candy (Jan 9, 2010)

Cory and Josh were very busy helping people learn about tortoises. Littlefoots shell is amazing and she is a very nice tortoise it seems. I was surprised to see the shells on those Sulcata's they were extremely smooth. Tyler didn't bring his with him this time and they also left the kids home with grandma. Thank goodness for grandparents. 

I did Jacqui. I even have a thread on her. Of course she is much smaller then Dale so it will be quite some time before they roam the outdoors together.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 9, 2010)

That's me in the background (the picture of Cory &josh)!!! 
The show was amazing and it was a pleasure.
Neat pics candy, its too bad I didn't introduce myself!


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you serious? You mean the one with the black hair? Oh I'm so upset now I would have loved to meet you.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 10, 2010)

Candy said:


> Are you serious? You mean the one with the black hair? Oh I'm so upset now I would have loved to meet you.


With the plaid shirt, yup. I was trying to fix Cory's heat lamp that was over his baby leopards
I recognized your hubby from the pcitures you posted on dales new casa


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 11, 2010)

I want more pictures! Looked fun


----------



## Kadaan (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a busy Saturday and didn't get to the show till around 5:15pm. I wish I had more time to sit and chat, but I had to make sure I got to see everything before the show closed. I was in such a rush to drive up there I forgot my camera too .

The show was similar in size to the one in Pasadena, but there were a few more tortoises at this one. I kept an eye out for box turtle, NAWT, or spotted turtle hatchlings/yearlings but didn't see any. Tyler Stewart had some very nice looking adult Redfoots that caught my eye though .


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw a total of 1 
3 toed hatchling and two eastern boxies. But then Again i skipped afew booths-it was crowded! !


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone got any other pictures???? i was there ALLLL weekend, but didnt take a single picture...


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 11, 2010)

Candy- Those photos are great! 

It makes me really excited to go to my very first reptile show this weekend out here in PA


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 11, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> anyone got any other pictures???? i was there ALLLL weekend, but didnt take a single picture...



I have some spike!! Not too many though & a few of the ones candy posted. I post them up tomorrow at work.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## TortoiseRawesome (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello all!! Here are some pics I took and would like to share with u all. Enjoy!!






























































































































Ã¢â‚¬Â¢








































Got the Hermann for $125 and now roaming around in the yard. Loving it...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi TortoiseRawesome:

Thank you so much for posting all those pictures! It was like I was able to attend without having to go through all the crowd!!! Great Pictures.







to the forum!!


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks For the pics. They were cool


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you so much for posting! i also never really got to look around the place to see what was there. those adult leopards looked soooo pretty!!!


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are mine! I don't get too many torts! My gf was handling the camera! 







































]


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 13, 2010)

Now that's more like it! Lots of tortoise photos! I think one of those was a Galapagos because its face reminded me of Littlefoot. I think I saw some pancakes, and what is an "elongated" tortoise? What family or species is it officially?

Loved that huge colorful bullfrog in the tank with the snails (was it real?)! 

Vastly appealing little Indian Stars, so sad that most of the times I read about Stars on the forum it's from someone whose tortoise is dying. 

I skimmed very quickly past that "bird-eating" tarantula. Boo-wah! Can't suppress my "fight or flight" adrenaline rush when I see spiders or cockroaches (mostly "flight"!!) 

Thanks so much to both of you for vivid, memorable photos of critters!


----------



## Candy (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel like you I must have been at a different expo then you guys.  I must have missed over half of that stuff. I really don't remember seeing a lot of what you posted. Well I really just went to get Ruby so we found Tyler Stewart's table first and picked out Ruby and then it was on to the rest, but I guess I was too anxious to get Ruby home and to meet Josh and Cory at the TFO table and of course Littlefoot too. We did do some shopping to get some stuff for Ruby's enclosure. There was a lot of stuff there. I liked it better then the anaheim one except for the lines they were way too long. It's a good thing that we got there early and got right in.


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 13, 2010)

@Steph: that Is funny, don't be scared! 
&the it was real!he was bigger than my fist!what snails?
@candyy:I was like that too. I was looking for my gecko breeder.  
LLLrep. had a biiiiig Booth of supplies.
I can't wait till the next show.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 13, 2010)

WONDERFUL PICTURES!!!!! THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING!


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 13, 2010)

WHOO! Anybody got more? 

I get the same syndrome at shows Candy, dear. I "see" all the stuff, buts it not really being stored because there is SO much going on!

Love all the tortie pics! Funny there were no baby greeks shown...


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW those lizards on the driftwood, are they real, so colorful, how did I miss that mata mata I walked several times around the showroom floor, when corey was nice enough to give me a break, J/K (corey)


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 14, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> Love all the tortie pics! Funny there were no baby greeks shown...



I had a few with me; extreme right side of this photo you can see one:


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 14, 2010)

here are a HUGE number of Littlefoot pics for all to enjoy. There was a professional photographer there, and he was kind enough to link me to his site, and I was able to post them here for all to enjoy!!! Littlefoot! 







































































*MY FAVORITE!!!! OMG OMG SOOOO CUTE!!!!!*






















Copyright Ã‚Â© JLPhotography


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Cory those are awesome pictures of Littlefoot. That was very nice of that guy to do that for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww Littlefoot! Amazing pictures!


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Littlefoot sure was a show-stealer. 
I didn't take much pix there this time. I was very focused on getting a female gecko.
Check her out!
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/DSC01427.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/DSC01426.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/DSC01432.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/DSC01429.jpg

Here's one vivarium w/a magnet door I thought was cool.
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/DSC01402.jpg

Chameleon pic:
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/Chameleon.jpg

Here's me and a reptile loving friend Doug(available bachelor!!) :
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt49/madortoise/SuperReptileShowwithDoug.jpg


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice girl, Mado! I like her spots. Have you seen those DIY Vivariums? they're neat for geckos. I'm in the process now!


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> The lizard in the photo looks like a nice black throat monitor! I do love them.



If its the same one that I saw, it was actually a white-throat.


----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2010)

OOOMMMGGG It is the first time I see this thread!!!!! I do not know why but I missed it! 
Amazing pictures everyone! 
Candy, the picture of your husband in front of the geico is really funny  Lucky him he won a T-shirt  and Thanks for sharing the pics of Little Foot, it is always a pleasure to see Corey's Galapagos 
Thanks for sharing all the pics TortoiseRawesome  and Congratulations on your Hermann, I can't beleive you paid 125$, I paid 400$ for my Hermann and it was from a pet shop!
Thanks for sharing the pic Abe, I love the pic of the blue lizard, very fascinating!
Corey, Your Little Foot is a real cutie!
Nice pics Mado, thanks for sharing.
I am sooo jealous of you guys, I would love to go to a reptile expo like that, it is huge and they are sooo many reptiles!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, Cory, your Littlefoot is marvelous--those massive front legs! 

How old is she again? Will she get to be gigantic like the Galapagos tortoises I've seen on the web, or as a captive-kept will she be smaller than normal? 

And, if you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for her? You lucky dog!


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 22, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> Very nice girl, Mado! I like her spots. Have you seen those DIY Vivariums? they're neat for geckos. I'm in the process now!



Cool. Let me know if you have a good website/reference for DIY.
I am looking to make or have it order-made a corner tank for my geckos. Here's what it might look like except taller in it's proportion. 

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/image..._Pentagon_110l/Aquarium_Pentagon_silicone.jpg


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2268&highlight=private

Here you go. This is the one I followed, but instead with a 20gal L.
it was very easy to follow because they did a great job with sequence of pictures 
Its not for the type you want but it can give you great ideas. Hope this helpsÃ¢â‚¬Â¦you can pm if you have questions !


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you, Abe. 
Looks like we need to start another thread... LOL.


----------

